# Mystery item from 1890’s dump.



## Jake2150 (Oct 28, 2020)

I keep finding these small cylinders. They’re lighter than steel. Remind me of graphite. They’re about 1” diameter and 5”-6” long. 
Any idea what I’ve got here? Thanks


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 28, 2020)

I assume that they're battery cores if they actually are made out of graphite.  Not quite the design I'm familiar with but them being from pretty early batteries would explain that.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 28, 2020)

The last one or bottom one looks like the Battery Cores I always find.


----------



## RickNC (Nov 23, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> The last one or bottom one looks like the Battery Cores I always find.



Same here but in dumps nowhere near that old.


----------



## Jake2150 (Nov 26, 2020)

Yes, the 1890s dump started showing some 1950’s at the top of the seam


----------

